# Used bow vs New bow



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Looking to get back into the archery game after selling all my archery stuff a few years ago, but here is my question.

With a set budget in mind, of say 4-500, would it better to buy a couple, few years old higher end bow with all accessories, or would you stay in the middle range current production models?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good question.... I would have no problem buying used equipment as long as it looked UN-abused and from a reputable person. Could save a ton of $$$$


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I recently bought a SLIGHTLY used Bear Attitude for about half the price of a new one and it shoots just like a new bow. I agree with pat, as long as it appears to be un-abused go for it. Might be harder to find exactly what you are looking for though. I lucked out, I knew exactly what I wanted and was about to order it from Cabelas and then I happened to check Craigslist and found the same bow with a few extras for a great deal. A lot of people buy a brand new bow use it for one season and either realize that they aren't going to use it or want to go get the next years model and it can save a lot of money. Just be sure to check it out good before pulling the trigger. Good luck


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Also a lot of manufacturers are making really great "budget bows". My Bear retails for about $400 ready to hunt and it shoots like a dream. Not quite as fast as my neighbors Diamond Outlaw but it is super quiet and forgiving and comes setup with a trophy ridge 4 pin sight w/ quiver, trophy ridge whisker biscuit, and rubberized stabilizer and peep and wrist sling. I think my buddy paid around $550 for his Diamond that is setup about the same and it is a really sweet bow as well. If you aren't dead set on high end Mathews or Hoyt these are a couple really good options if you decide to go new.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

The main problem with buying used (that I see) is they are not set up initially for YOU so you really don't know if you will like it once it's tuned. But, buying used, or a cheaper new one, would be the way to go in your case to dip your toe back in the water, so to speak.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty flexible when it comes to archery equipment, my last one was a used bow tech it replaced a 15 yo pse so it was a definate step up. But with this current crop of bows say 2005-2014 I just don't see that much difference in a couple years besides a few more fps.

Btw it will mainly be used for javelina/pigs for now


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Personally I have been lucky buying used bows. Initially I bought new from a pro shop to get sized correctly and learn a bit. Later I bought used because some people tend to upgrade to latest and greatest so often.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Bought my Drenalin used for a couple hundred and changed the cams and string for less then a 100.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.huntersfriend.com/

Go there and get you a package deal that fits you buddy...no worrying about restringing a bow or changing modules to fit your draw length.

Good site that you can trust.

TH


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> http://www.huntersfriend.com/
> 
> Go there and get you a package deal that fits you buddy...no worrying about restringing a bow or changing modules to fit your draw length.
> 
> ...


I went to this site, and let me tell you......:bounce:dangit, this is why I DONT want to go to a proshop.......I havent even decided on a bow yet and have already blown my projected budget!!!!!!!

lol, seriously, great link and I'll probably end up using it, but I am planning on stopping by a pro shop on my way down south tomorrow.......just to look.....:ac550:


----------

